# Julia Stemberger - zeigt Busen in Eine Liebe in Afrika - 1 x Collage



## Rambo (23 Apr. 2012)

In dem Fernsehfilm 'Eine Liebe in Afrika' aus dem Jahre 2002 ist Julia Stemberger in einer Szene komplett nackt beim Sex zu sehen.
Diese Szene ist vor allem im dunkeln und ohne Aufheller ist nicht allzuviel zu erkennen, bis auf eine Ausnahme. Am Schluss der Szene schwenkt die Kamera ganz langsam über den Körper von Julia Stemberger und hier kann man ihren Busen in Grossaufnahme sehen.


----------



## Hanz (23 Apr. 2012)

Danke, sehr schön


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2012)

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## Geigenspieler15 (23 Apr. 2012)

Sie sieht man selten so in Position


----------



## Punisher (24 Apr. 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## schmitti81 (24 Apr. 2012)

Schöne Szene, vielen Dank.


----------



## frank63 (24 Apr. 2012)

vielen Dank.


----------



## Weltenbummler (24 Apr. 2012)

julia hat sehr schöne Nippel.


----------



## Jone (24 Apr. 2012)

:thx: für die geile Collage und vor allem für deine Zusatzinfo. Danke Rambo


----------



## fredclever (24 Apr. 2012)

Danke für die bezaubernde Julia


----------



## antonwurm (26 Apr. 2012)

Danke für das nette Cap


----------



## wep (21 Juli 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## miefk (21 Juli 2012)

thx


----------



## stopslhops (24 Mai 2013)

toller Nippel!!!


----------



## Tango01 (24 Mai 2013)

tolle Frau


----------



## datuf (26 Mai 2013)

Tolle Collage !


----------



## memy (25 Juni 2013)

bild ist nicht mehr verfügbar ;(


----------



## willis (18 Dez. 2013)

memy schrieb:


> bild ist nicht mehr verfügbar ;(



Schade :thx:


----------

